# Sticky  Welcome to eBay Auction Central on TiVoCommunity!



## Mike Lang

Hello everyone! Welcome to eBay Auction Central.

This is the place for you to post, discuss, and share your TiVo-related eBay auctions on TiVoCommunity. If you are looking to buy, post a request... and if you are looking to sell, this is a great place to promote your eBay auction.

This forum has been created as part of an ongoing effort to maintain and continue to improve TiVoCommunity. To that end, Capable Networks has implemented an unobtrusive and popular method to monetize certain e-commerce links throughout the site, including those to eBay.

As such, this forum is for eBay links *only*. Please also note that due to the terms and conditions of TiVoCommunity (view here) posting of e-commerce links with referral codes is prohibited.

Thanks to everyone for your continued support of TiVoCommunity, and enjoy discovering and sharing your great eBay auctions on the site!


----------



## replaytv

How to sell a Tivo 
If sold on eBay, the price commanded can vary incredibly for two separate machine with similar Tivos. For some reason, lots of pictures attract high sales amounts. Even if the pictures don't seem to be relevant to me. If the listing ends on a weekend, the price is usually higher. It seems that the description can make a big difference even if that description doesn't really add relevant information. But of course, relevant information does make a big difference in the price received. Just by not putting 'lifetime' in the title can reduce the amount received by 50%, or by putting it up for 'buy it now' at too low or high of price. Don't just copy and past info off of the internet. At the very beginning of your description summarize in your own words specific info about your Tivo. The listings that seem to get the most attention are those that start at .99 cents. But strangely the items that sell for the most are those that are 'buy it now'. If you want to sell it quickly for a very low price, craigslist is the way to go in most cases. You can also sell on this forum, but while I have sold quite a few Tivos when I first listed my over 20 Tivos on this forum, I haven't had one sold in months now, even though I did lower the prices for awhile. I am thinking that there is possibly a problem with the PM system, but don't know. As I have many people ask about my Tivos, but very few follow through.

If you do list it on Craigslist put a lot of info and put your phone number on the listings, but write out the phone number partially in words so 'phone number harvester' have a harder time collecting the phone number to sell you garbage. If you are a patient person, put the Tivo on craigslist and renew it each week or so. I have renewed things on craigslist for over a year before I got the same price that I would have got listing on ebay. So patience is the key.


----------



## Arcady

Regarding the latest warning about this forum:

How are you supposed to post a request to buy with an ebay link in it? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## SueAnn

Arcady said:


> Regarding the latest warning about this forum:
> 
> How are you supposed to post a request to buy with an ebay link in it? That doesn't make any sense.


I'd bet they are talking about "for sale" ads without ebay links.


----------



## Dan203

Pete I posted this in the moderator forum but got no response.... Is there any chance of setting up a regular buy/sell forum like people have been using this one for? Listing stuff on eBay is a PITA not to mention the fees. I'd much rather buy/sell something privately here, dealing with a like minded TiVo user, then take my chances on eBay. I've actually bought and sold a few things on this forum and they were all much more pleasant experiences then anything I've bought/sold on eBay. 

Dan


----------



## Daneo101

used box with card installed.Installed new power supply before my move. Only $40. [email protected] zoho.com


----------



## Scott42444

I'm selling 3 brand new Roamio's (seperately if needed, of course) on Craigslist right now for $110/each with a sales receipt. Nobody seems to believe it, but I got overzealous when a "mom and pop" store had a clearance. But what do I need 4 Roamio's for? I just thought it was a great deal I didn't want to pass it up. But I like Craigslist because it's in person with less scams that way (IF you meet in person and use cash only) AND nobody takes a cut, or adds shipping or double taxes a product. Any advice? Your telephone number idea is a great idea, it adds legitimacy. I would rather drive a half hour in Chicago traffic than fall victim to that PayPal scam again.


----------



## ota user

Scott42444 said:


> I'm selling 3 brand new Roamio's (seperately if needed, of course) on Craigslist right now for $110/each with a sales receipt. Nobody seems to believe it, but I got overzealous when a "mom and pop" store had a clearance. But what do I need 4 Roamio's for? I just thought it was a great deal I didn't want to pass it up. But I like Craigslist because it's in person with less scams that way (IF you meet in person and use cash only) AND nobody takes a cut, or adds shipping or double taxes a product. Any advice? Your telephone number idea is a great idea, it adds legitimacy. I would rather drive a half hour in Chicago traffic than fall victim to that PayPal scam again.


do you still have your roamios for sale?


----------



## Mike Lang

Hello All...
I'm a complete newbie to the forum and have a question about the best way to approach selling series 2s that have lifetime service attached to them. I have a few of these that we no longer use (have upgraded to Roamio Plus and TiVo Mini). If I can determine that the boxes are still in working order, what's the best approach as far as pricing and is an "auction-style" listing or "buy it now" style listing typically more successful?
Any suggestions on the best way to determine the condition of a series 2 box would be appreciated (are there any diagnostic tricks/tips that might save me some time/headaches?)
Thanks to any/all responders in advance!
All The Best!
bchamp4


----------

